# net.eth0 mind of its own [Solved]

## KWhat

OK Im ready to bash my machine on the desk here. 

i issue a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop 

Eth0 goes down... Fine.

I issue /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start 

Eth1 comes up... Fine.

I use eth1 for about a minute and guess what!  MY ROUTING TABLES ARE GONE.   Guess why?   ETH0 STARTED AGIAN!

So I kill the antenna, and eth0 comes up in inactive state!!!   hot plugs commented out in the rc.conf.Last edited by KWhat on Thu Jun 02, 2011 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Hm, maybe try using NetworkManager or WICD to manage your connections?

----------

## KWhat

Setting rc_depend_strict="NO" settting in rc.conf solved the issue.

----------

